# WRUW July 2020 / ЧВСН июль 2020 г.



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

First...


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just arrived last evening


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Waiting on my Komandirskie GMT to arrive. Might get here in time for the September WRUW.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hard choice)


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

2020-06-30_02-57-31 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

My green Zim finally came in!!










I have a nice trio now


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Big Blue
Ginger approved


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

What does WRUW mean?


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava today


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> What does WRUW mean?


What Are You Wearing


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Never mind the date.... I can't see it anyway


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Father of five said:


> What Are You Wearing


heh, thanks, thought as much


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 710844


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sideways2 said:


> My green Zim finally came in!!
> 
> View attachment 15327696
> 
> ...


I want to 'like' this post three times.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

One of these two.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Just this old thing today


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Green on green


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

3133 day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

elsoldemayo said:


> Just this old thing today
> 
> View attachment 15328935


Lovely!


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just arrived last night , the Russian dark knight


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Chascomm said:


> I want to 'like' this post three times.


Thanks!!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Those Stolichnie are really something


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa says «Пролетарии всех стран, соединяйтесь» ...


----------



## skipvel (Dec 6, 2017)

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


Like the bezel. Looks great on this watch. Is it a brass bezel that has been blued or store bought?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

haha said:


> Those Stolichnie are really something
> 
> View attachment 15329692


They are, and that's a mighty nice example!


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Under the hood of a Vostok Saturn. Love the simplicity of the day wheel. Just a pimple on the hour wheel pushing the wheel twice a day...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

willjackson said:


> Under the hood of a Vostok Saturn. Love the simplicity of the day wheel. Just a pimple on the hour wheel pushing the wheel twice a day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaargh .... you are such a tease 🤨
Come on ... show us the watch !! 
😉


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

skipvel said:


> Like the bezel. Looks great on this watch. Is it a brass bezel that has been blued or store bought?


SS bezel, oil blued, but it did not come out very blue.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve,.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

cameringo_20200702_084853 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Washed out backdrop from the 44th floor of the Palazzo in Las Vegas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

Overjoyed to get this 1st gen NVCh-30 with the wire lugs.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Just a scuba dude.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Great watch OPChagall - Looks super cool 👍


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Taking it slowly at the Week-end ....









Raketa Antarctida 24H - 3rd Gen, 2nd version


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

vintorez said:


> Waiting on my Komandirskie GMT to arrive. Might get here in time for the September WRUW.
> 
> View attachment 15327507


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

OPChagall said:


> Overjoyed to get this 1st gen NVCh-30 with the wire lugs.
> 
> View attachment 15331737
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

sq100 said:


>


Lovely but I think you need a Kosmonauta too


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Can't make up my mind about the strap I want with this Amfibia:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kotsov said:


> Lovely but I think you need a Kosmonauta too


Last time I heard they're only posted within mainland UK only 😜


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Orange Neptune for the weekend.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Vostok Batman for a rainy Sunday









Enjoy your weekend

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish you all a nice Sunday, regards

Dondo


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


Did you actually use an old Amphibia bezel as a bezel insert inside of a bigger bezel? Looks awesome!



elsoldemayo said:


> Orange Neptune for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 15333893


Nice, still waiting for the German customs to release mine...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

K03






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Buyalov RR2









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Antarctic Station LE Antimagnetic 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A very salty but very accurate Zim Chapaev for a relax sunday afternoon.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

A humble Komandirskie while frying sausages...


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Cosmos today


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

170863


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 110695


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> Did you actually use an old Amphibia bezel as a bezel insert inside of a bigger bezel? Looks awesome!


Yes, an old Amphibia bezel. Turned down on the lathe, to fit.

Steve.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Vostok 5/6


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Buran 3133 (with stuck date wheel)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Odessa200 said:


> Cosmos today
> View attachment 15334618


100 likes!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Father of five said:


> 170863
> 
> View attachment 15334650


Awesome!

This is the one I'm waiting for since march... Oh well...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Sun...


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Today with my "Rocket"-Piece at my wrist! Enjoy your working week!!! Best regards Dondo.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Awesome!
> 
> This is the one I'm waiting for since march... Oh well...


It's worth the wait I'm wearing it again today


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

The updated core of my collection, still a work in progress... (sorry for the bad quality of the pictures)


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Father of five said:


> It's worth the wait I'm wearing it again today


Thanks.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

fargelios said:


>


Nice, I got the same on Friday on ebay, only a different color:










I gotta say, I like your red one much better.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AaParker said:


> Kirovskie:
> 
> View attachment 15336166


One of the best executions of the dress-round black dial-with golden hands design I've seen, perfect.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very solid core Haha .... 👍


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350624


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

haha said:


> The updated core of my collection, still a work in progress... (sorry for the bad quality of the pictures)
> View attachment 15335498
> 
> 
> ...


You post all those in one post on a WRUW thread and you know what you've got to do...

Strap them all on. I demand a wrist-shot.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> You post all those in one post on a WRUW thread and you know what you've got to do...
> 
> Strap them all on. I demand a wrist-shot.


I'm afraid this is going to take about 150 days... without cheating...
This reminds me the early days when i wanted to have 30 watches at most so i can wear each of them at least once a month.
But you all know too well how it goes after that.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

IMG_20200706_132857-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Regards from the second rocket! Dondo.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Prim:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

AaParker said:


> Prim:
> 
> View attachment 15336986


Nice and clean.
This one actually has 2 nicknames : Soudek (small barrel) and Rolex (because of the bezel of course).


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

haha said:


> Nice and clean.
> This one actually has 2 nicknames : Soudek (small barrel) and Rolex (because of the bezel of course).


Very interesting! Thank you.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Yesterday...



...and today:


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

marctibu said:


> IMG_20200706_132857-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


Nice. That bezel is so cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

my turn ... "I seriously hate you WatchDude"


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

If it is where I think it is ... 



thewatchadude said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and today:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

It is. I'm still working "from home"


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Luch 2209









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

columela said:


> Luch 2209
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen that watch already...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

punchy start of the week with a «Big 091 Amphibian» Scuba










not sure if it was a factory «à la Generalskie» jobbie but I love it 😇


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I already posted this watch in "What did you buy...", but it came today and I gotta say it looks great in person, I absolutely love it! Even the glass isn't so knackered as it looked on the ebay photos to be, just a polish will do the trick. There is a problem though- it seems to be running pretty inaccurate: at first it was standing on the table for 3-4 hoirs and in that time it gained about 15 minutes; now I'm wearing it and it seems to be losing ca. 5 seconds or so a minute... I'll see over the next few days how it goes, but even if I have to get it serviced I wouldn't mind, I just love it! 🥰


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Ike2 said:


> Nice. That bezel is so cool. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ike2 said:


> Nice. That bezel is so cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning

IMG_20200708_084009-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

All green today


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Finally got a Big Zero. A slight crystal polish and she'll be ready to go


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

All metal

IMG_20200708_125518-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa #431093


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's go with this old 3AKA3









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Do you like sinn styled pilot watches?

Do you like 24h watches?

At samee time to be diver?

Mechanical, automatic, with genuine inhouse movement?

And not to pay fortune for it?

This easy mod does it all...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

For the first time outside of my house my blue Amfibia Reef and it already got a nasty scratch (crack?). So much for the new mineral glass; does anyone one what kind of mineral glass this is? Is it hardlex or some other? Doesn't look so resilient to me.










I think it looks too nasty, probably needs changing.

Or maybe not, I don't know...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Do you like sinn styled pilot watches?
> 
> Do you like 24h watches?
> 
> ...


Nice!
Is that the T2-6 bezel from komandirkie.com?


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today I was testing one of my weirdest watch ... I dont even know what I should call it ?










Bottom line, after a full day on my wrist, it goes & kept very good time, but more importantly it is a reflection & a tribute of improvisation & watch cottage industry of a time gone and IMO it is just freaking awesome 👍

more info here








1950s hand-painted Molnija Avia & Aero dials -...


Recently, emoscambio (aka Fabrice) brought to my attention a 1950s Molnija with a hand painted dial depicting an aircraft that was on offer on a Polish auction site. It resembles in many ways other similar 1950s 'Avia' and 'Aero' branded Molnijas with hand painted airplane dials that have...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

New loom for the old lady


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Today I was testing one of my weirdest watch ... I dont even know what I should call it ?
> 
> View attachment 15340527
> 
> ...


Great watch and a really interesting backstory!


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Bit of a bezel swap. Not a huge change but I like the smoother look of this one.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71951776


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

borgil said:


> Nice!
> Is that the T2-6 bezel from komandirkie.com?


Yes.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Gold mod today.













































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

max888 said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 15341220
> View attachment 15341221


Did you have to rescue the cat? Or did you get pounced on?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Zany4 said:


> View attachment 15341269


Man, this brings back bad memories, how I just missed out on this watch on ebay for just 250 euros after the price was reduced... I was just thinking for a couple of minutes, than clicked "buy" - and it was already gone - I was so mad I started cursing the guy selling it  Maybe I'm going against the grain here, but THIS is the compressor I wanted re-issued, you can't find these ANYWHERE now...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Buran 3133


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## MountaineerinPR (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> Man, this brings back bad memories ... but THIS is the compressor I wanted re-issued, you can't find these ANYWHERE now...


I was super lucky and got a leftover (case back 004!) from Meranom in the wee small hours of the morning while on dad duty awake with our teething first child. I think there were like 4 different models from the project which I couldn't afford at the time. I had wanted a different version with the lines, but in hindsight this one is the easiest to read and the dial is classic.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Picked this up on Meranom. 18mm lugs with flat low profile appearance. Later, I see on Komandirskie.com it listed as a ladies watch?? Why I wonder? The jewels instead of lume? Nice piece of wrist candy regardless.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Big Blue friday for me


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

A new edition to the blind watch collection. All the Petrodvorets and Raketa models are now complete.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

RidingDonkeys said:


> A new edition to the blind watch collection. All the Petrodvorets and Raketa models are now complete.


I can't see it ??


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Father of five said:


> I can't see it ??


Me either.

Intentional irony?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

haha said:


> The updated core of my collection, still a work in progress... (sorry for the bad quality of the pictures)
> View attachment 15335498
> 
> 
> ...


What? No big zero????


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> What? No big zero????


Forgive my poor english, but I'm not sure i get the joke. Is it because any good collection should have a Big Zero, or is it because i actually got one a couple days later ?!?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

haha said:


> Forgive my poor english, but I'm not sure i get the joke. Is it because any good collection should have a Big Zero, or is it because i actually got one a couple days later ?!?


Was just surprised that in a collection of that size, there was no big zero, but from what you've just said, you've corrected that 'omission'.
Some very nice watches there though - respect!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Saturday morning.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia, easy mod..































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

What a splendid specimen...



LVBakel said:


> View attachment 15343250


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

60's Raketa


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Prim:


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Poljot 2609H movement. A commemorative the seller referred to as " AO SNPO named Frunze" Could be centennial of Frunze Military Academy but dates don't match up. Ideas?

















S


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

AaParker said:


> Prim:
> 
> View attachment 15343374


And this would be a Pyžamo (pajamas) 🛌


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you for the information, haha. I like that they have such neat names!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

pump 19 said:


> Poljot 2609H movement. A commemorative the seller referred to as " AO SNPO named Frunze" Could be centennial of Frunze Military Academy but dates don't match up. Ideas?
> View attachment 15343549
> 
> 
> S


A nice watch! My guess, and only a guess, might commemorate Frunze Machine Tool Plant started in 1896 in Ukraine. Now called Sumy Frunze Machine Building Science and Production Association privatized in 2000


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Again one of my favourites...... "The berries".... An old saying from where I come from in Scotland which means "very good and something worth having/enjoying or having participated in indeed"


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

AaParker said:


> A nice watch! My guess, and only a guess, might commemorate Frunze Machine Tool Plant started in 1896 in Ukraine. Now called Sumy Frunze Machine Building Science and Production Association privatized in 2000


Pretty good guess I'd say. The seller was in Sumy. Still looking for a photo of the building depicted on the dial.


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

Plongeur Vostok Vintage


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

pump 19 said:


> Pretty good guess I'd say. The seller was in Sumy. Still looking for a photo of the building depicted on the dial.


Company brochure (in English) with historical information and picture of building: http://frunze.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/sumy_npo_overview-brochure_engl.pdf


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

After replacing the cannon pinion and the click spring it now runs plus one minute a day. Crown and crystal next to be replaced. All worth it for this Saturn with the very low serial number.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Komandirskie. Me komandir


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Amfibia Seaman


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Svet Leningrad Electric Timepieces on a new ostrich strap - My son thinks it's a bit gay ... ?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Chaika:


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Just had this open to clean out an annoying spec of dust off the dial..worthy of a pic


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 15345120
> View attachment 15345121


Where do you get a yellow (or any color other than silver and gold) tension ring - did it come with the watch originally or did you mod it?


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

I painted the tension ring, I'll post how in the 'Mod' thread.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava made in Russia today (late 90s)


----------



## MountaineerinPR (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

My recased Russian IWC again.










Had to rework the (previously modified long ago) setting lever as the stem kept falling out. Hope it works fine now...


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

No time to post lately, but at least I can say Hi every now and then  
Greetings from my home beach, my friends!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Doc Savage today!


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Film Noir.....


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

A weird bug crawling to my wrist









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Gold Buran yesterday and today


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

From Friday, 10th to Monday, 13th 
















Sent from my Power_6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## MountaineerinPR (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

pmwas said:


> My recased Russian IWC again.
> 
> View attachment 15345419
> 
> ...


An exquisite piece...


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good afternoon.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Pair of Soviet Luch's.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Technochas 55D


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

24Hr Komandirskie


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

70's Komandirskie


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:

I think it is nifty when the movement is also marked with *Made in *. Curiously, there is a mix of Cyrillic and Latin on the movement parts. And the caseback is a mix of English and French. An export? Factory original or maybe something was replaced?


----------



## MountaineerinPR (Jul 8, 2020)

My first Russian, bought it in 1992 at Cambridge Market Square in UK during my college years.. Needs some cleaning but still works as it should.


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Slava 3056A Quartz, commemorating the Malta "seasick" summit of 1989 between Bush and Gorbachev. NOS example with a battery just installed yesterday.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Semper said:


>


Bravo!!!!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today, a freshly defected ZIM celebrating "50 years of Soviet Union" - so gloriously made in 1972.










IMO, a lovely commemorative model that I have been searching for long time in good condition . A big thank you to Comrade Miro for his help with this watch.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 15348083
> 
> 
> Today, a freshly defected ZIM celebrating "50 years of Soviet Union" - so I guess either from 1967 or 1972 ?
> ...


Fantastic! Congratulations on a superb find!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Semper said:


>


Genial 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Baikonur 









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good day!


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Luch:


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## MountaineerinPR (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

such a wonderful watch...



LVBakel said:


> View attachment 15349270


----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> such a wonderful watch...


Thanks! You congrats on the beautiful ZIM...very hard to find in that condition...


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Scuba Dude.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

This is also russian watch. Watch.ru forum bronze limited edition "Nautilus" at sunset.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

fargelios said:


> This is also russian watch. Watch.ru forum bronze limited edition "Nautilus" at sunset.


wow. What movement is inside?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

stevarad said:


> wow. What movement is inside?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Miyota 9015






Форумная лимитка NAUTILUS - Часовой форум Watch.ru


Форумная лимитка NAUTILUS Архив: объявления о продаже часов




forum.watch.ru


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some great watches!!


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning my Komrades, I wish you a nice Thursday! Best regards, Dondo.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Vintage Komandirskie


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Ligavesh said:


> Miyota 9015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.

At the time of ordering 2 options were available - either Miyota 9015 or ETA 2824.
My watch has Miyota inside.
Unfortunately, the project does not finish very happily. Some my colleagues have not yet received their copies. There are also some quality issues.
I was probably lucky with my copy.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Bronze Vostok


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Precision 2809 from 1960.
very lived, but i like it


----------



## MountaineerinPR (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Wostok with a cool little Sputnik - I am a sucker for the little logo... 🤫










(I am not sure about the seconds hand ?)


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Shades of copper









Shades of spider web


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Wostok with a cool little Sputnik - I am a sucker for the little logo... ?
> 
> View attachment 15350830
> 
> ...


A great watch! I'm also enamored with the space-themed watches. Such a great piece of history! And a question. The Vostok is certainly space-themed, but is everything space-themed a Sputnik-theme? I'm just curious because for their iconography the Soviets were generally, or seemingly were, specific as to what they utilized as an icon for Sputnik: Usually circular with lines


























I wonder if the rocket type is simply a more generic design for Sputnik or perhaps it is a reference to the N1 rocket that was utilized for lunar missions. The Vymple seems pretty specific about this - rocket to the moon. And the rocket on the Vostok is going towards the O - the moon? Or maybe it is Sputnik orbiting? Just a thought.

















Best regards


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

New strap ($10 Amazon) for a Wostok export.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Russian Zarya with 3105 caliber inside


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Watch ... strap... Nice combo 


willjackson said:


> New strap ($10 Amazon) for a Wostok export.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Agree ... I say Sputnik as a generic term 😉
NB - that case back is just awesome


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Amfibia Reef. One thing I like about my Reef is I can back hack even with a full wind.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Agree ... I say Sputnik as a generic term 😉
> NB - that case


That makes perfect sense.  I was thinking more specifically. The caseback picture is an old one, but I was very happy with how it cleaned up 🙂


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 420B06S


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> Wostok with a cool little Sputnik - I am a sucker for the little logo... 🤫
> 
> View attachment 15350830
> 
> ...


Super nice dressy watch my friend


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Revolution Friday ...


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Vostok 2809a for today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

After months of waiting it finally has a new bracelet


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Able to wear this after several years of it sat in a drawer (pity about the cheapy bracelet)


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

I does like them dials - green one light & blue another


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Well, since it came in today, time to break in that tough thick leatherstrap...


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Arrived today about 3:05. 2609HA inside.


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

My Sturmanskie 31659 came in today!


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning hike into the mountains with the wife.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Amphbia Valentina Tereshkova









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Revolution Friday ...
> 
> View attachment 15352157


Super condition! A really unique commemorative dial; I think it's one of the nicest ones done for the GOSR!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Good Ole Raketa Perpetual
Too lazy to set date and day


----------



## SdBr (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

More Valentina T.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Late 50's "Russia / Россия" for a mellow saturday


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pump 19 said:


> Arrived today about 3:05. 2609HA inside.
> View attachment 15352445


I love that dial and handset.... Communism in it's simplest form. 
Although the dial could have worked better if the scythe minute hand was in the correct orientation for cutting the grain


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

marctibu said:


> More Valentina T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kinda photo!!!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For a lazy Sunday


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

joecool said:


> My kinda photo!!!


Thanks 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Komandirskie Antartic









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Old 3133 Klassik ?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Bionic Amphibia


















:-D


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

What is this looks really cool


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Cool! What smartwatch it is? Samsung?



Danilao said:


> Bionic Amphibia
> 
> :-D


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Father of five said:


> What is this looks really cool





CndRkMt said:


> Cool! What smartwatch it is? Samsung?


A really cheap Amazfit Verge with modded watchface ;-)


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks. I might actually get one 


Danilao said:


> A really cheap Amazfit Verge with modded watchface ;-)


----------



## pjd (Nov 13, 2015)

Assembled last night.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin (Raketa case, Zim movement):










I think it may be an intentional marriage of case and movement (albeit with some missing screws) by Cornavin as I don't recall any Raketa Bakers with sub-second hand. Cornavin did utilize quite a few Soviet movements and cases including Raketa and Zim. At any rate, I do like the dial.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Komandirskie 650541 with new bracelet 
I think Ginger likes it but this morning it's hard to tell


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Raketa 2209, beautiful loser


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just arrived Komandirskie 1965









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Congratulations! Gorgeous watch


columela said:


> Just arrived Komandirskie 1965
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

CndRkMt said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous watch


Thank you

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Serjantskie ...










which started to play shortly after the wrist shot


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Rare Luch Quartz "College" with the rarest taupe dial


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

fargelios said:


> Rare Luch Quartz "College" with the rarest taupe dial
> 
> View attachment 15356592
> View attachment 15356593
> View attachment 15356594


A wonderful watch! I did not even know these were made by Luch or with quartz movements. ⚡


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Gorgeous watch! That dial is beautiful.



fargelios said:


> Rare Luch Quartz "College" with the rarest taupe dial


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

ale9191 said:


> View attachment 15357021


Have been looking at these, and trying to figure out if it's motor cross (or scrambles in the UK) or enduro, and which of the two teams/factories they are celebrating - as both MZ and CZ had success in both sports, or are they just generic.


----------



## SdBr (Jun 12, 2019)

Elektronika 53


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Buran 3133


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Rodina ... Accuracy wise, this old lady would give a run for its money to any Swiss thingies


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava made in USSR from the early 90s


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Pictures really don't do these guys justice, the Buran looks really great on the wrist, much better than I thought.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Just received this 3AKA3 MO Komandirskie. Only 3 weeks to arrive from Ukraine, much faster than expected!

I am LOVING the weathered look of this guy.

Based on Vostok's site (Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Покупателям), I had expected 20mm lugs, but it seems the original 34x case had 18mm lugs... so a bit unbalanced, but I'll live with it.





  








AEE11B04-5D27-4FEB-97BB-136CB92AF7ED.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jul 21, 2020


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Boctok Sector. Seems whenever I wear this one, I get watch related post, so it never gets a full day's wear. Today, it has brought me post again, but deserves a full day.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Waited 3 months for it. Worth it!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Put a different strap







on the old Pobeda


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

HELP! Every new strap I try on this watch makes it look cooler than the last one (and I've already got 4 straps for it)!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










edit: how is the second pic 'sensitive content'? also, nevermind the date, didn't bother with it...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Vacation time:


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Bit of a mod this one, just completed yesterday and 'fettled' today. New bezel, dial and hands.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NerdThing said:


> Bit of a mod this one, just completed yesterday and 'fettled' today. New bezel, dial and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't like to criticize other people's mods, they're are all special to the person who made it, and who am I to judge the design of watches anyway - that said, I can't help it but to give my 2 cents here: wouldn't it be better if one of the hands was black (the seconds hand maybe) to go with the bezel, or just put a red bezel instead?

edit: eh, nevermind, I think it's fine as it is.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Back from the beach


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Sekonda:


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> Don't like to criticize other people's mods, they're are all special to the person who made it, and who am I to judge the design of watches anyway - that said, I can't help it but to give my 2 cents here: wouldn't it be better if one of the hands was black (the seconds hand maybe) to go with the bezel, or just put a red bezel instead?
> 
> edit: eh, nevermind, I think it's fine as it is.


Well, that's some interesting opinions there sir. I like this one the way it is however, I will certainly bear your suggestions in mind in future mods. The thing is, this modding lark is quite addictive, so I'm bound to do more in future. Black seconds hand? Red bezel? - I like your thinking! Thank you for taking the time to make suggestions. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

pjd said:


> Assembled last night.
> View attachment 15354843


Nice congrats 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Okeah for Wednesday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Black...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats on your watch & matching it to an original "made in Breizh" telnyashka ...



thewatchadude said:


> Vacation time:


even if it also means that I hate you a little bit as well ... ?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AaParker said:


> Sekonda:
> 
> View attachment 15359121


I was looking at one of those on eBay - regret not putting a bid in now!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sunset over a Start


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Difficult to tell time at a glance.
This is an August Ericsson watch, Petersburg, circa 1905.
Crudely converted to wristwatch at some point.

IWC movement...










Ericsson would use - among others - IWC movements in his watches


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I was looking at one of those on eBay - regret not putting a bid in now!


They're pretty nifty, I think. 🙂


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AaParker said:


> They're pretty nifty, I think. 🙂


It's the 'two tone' face that draws the eye, and really makes them 'eye-catchers'


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Vesna









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice dial,


willjackson said:


> Vesna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is it ?


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

The dial is about 30mm wide. The lugs are 16mm and the movement is 20mm. I am unfamiliar with these movements and their numbers. Nice size on the wrist with NOS Soviet strap.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks super cool - Thanks vm Willjackson for info & extra photos


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

willjackson said:


> The dial is about 30mm wide. The lugs are 16mm and the movement is 20mm. I am unfamiliar with these movements and their numbers. Nice size on the wrist with NOS Soviet strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vesna is caliber 2009. I like them.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

fargelios said:


> Rare Luch Quartz "College" with the rarest taupe dial


Wow!. Yes, I remember this variant was only offered later after the green dial had been selling for several years.

The green dial was interesting as the green colour varied between watches. I wonder if that was true of this version also?


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

pmwas said:


> View attachment 15359748
> 
> 
> Difficult to tell time at a glance.
> ...


A really special piece... Congrats!


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Prim:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> Congrats on your watch & matching it to an original "made in Breizh" telnyashka ...
> 
> even if it also means that I hate you a little bit as well ... ?


You gonna hate me even more as I'm staying here for another 10 days or so


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Finally got this guy on a strap.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Raketa.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Friday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Classic Komandirskie to end the week


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Neptune


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

marctibu said:


> Have a great Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changed the color of the numbers on the bezel from black to red yourself?


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Exactly four months after I ordered it, today I was delivered this Vostok Amphibia SE 170...
All's well that ends well..


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Needed a Raketa Goroda to keep track of Thewatchdude's location time ... ?











thewatchadude said:


>


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Komandirskie 431783
Ginger likes the watch but not the thunder storm and tornado warnings we're having in the Calgary area


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Wow!. Yes, I remember this variant was only offered later after the green dial had been selling for several years.
> 
> The green dial was interesting as the green colour varied between watches. I wonder if that was true of this version also?


Thanks!
I am detailed studying the history of the watch Luch College at the moment. And hope that I can tell you more about this watch soon.
For now I'll just show you one photo that came to me.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa Automatic from USSR. There are more and more of them


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Saturday test run for something special that arrived yesterday 😊


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

A splash of colour on a dull day


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Time for baseball


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

And from the look of it ... you'll soon have them all ? 
congrats & no regrets, it is a gorgeous model 



fargelios said:


> Raketa Automatic from USSR. There are more and more of them
> 
> View attachment 15363228
> View attachment 15363229
> ...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Feeling more manly wearing these old style small diameter watches while filing/fixing car parts...


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

My favorite 24 hour dial. I can imagine a Soviet submarine captain wearing one of these ( however unlikely! ).









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning, have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> Changed the color of the numbers on the bezel from black to red yourself?


Yes!! Black to orange with nail polish

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

homemade steel Vostok


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Something special for sunday


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Ruby red Slava




  








5A683993-68CE-488C-BFE0-535C7D9E60FE.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jul 26, 2020


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Komanderskie while working on the honey do list.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Navy day in Russia!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava Pepsi


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

This one had its first bath in the sea this afternoon:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


> This one had its first bath in the sea this afternoon:


And it looks like it really didn't like it !
Is the bezel ruined or does it just need cleaning ?!


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

"Is the bezel ruined" 

Pfff.... sand ... salt... that's what happen to real men Russian watches in Bretagne 😝


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Today a K39


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Albatros for Monday morning.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Having a nice watch on helps you get through Mondays easier


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Ready for a week of desk diving.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

haha said:


> And it looks like it really didn't like it !
> Is the bezel ruined or does it just need cleaning ?!


The bezel is fine. What you can see on the photo is some salt and dirt stuck on the inside of the sticker I didn't take out of the glass. I reckon I didn't rinse the watch after the bath :/


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Parachute.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good afternoon Komrades, I wish you all a pleasant working week!


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2414 from 70s. Ref: 703366


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## Greenwatch (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Old Klassik to start the week


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> The bezel is fine. What you can see on the photo is some salt and dirt stuck on the inside of *the sticker I didn't take out of the glass.* I reckon I didn't rinse the watch after the bath :/


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Finally arrived last night after a long trip from Russia. The bracelet came off and I saw this canvas that came off a Seiko chronograph in the strap bag. Match made in heaven.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa "Cheburashka" today


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

fargelios said:


> Raketa "Cheburashka" today
> 
> View attachment 15367683
> View attachment 15367684
> View attachment 15367686


 I love the raketa UFO and I'd like to find one in these conditions.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15367524


No real reason. Just that I'm extremely conservative, or that I have unknown so far Indonesian origins.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Steaks, burgers, a Vostok and two giant toasted marshmallows. Perfect summer evening!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

fargelios said:


> Raketa "Cheburashka" today
> 
> View attachment 15367683
> View attachment 15367684
> View attachment 15367686


Really like it

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

A little Luch class for Tuesday


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Vostok Neptune, back in desk diver mode after a swap to a new bezel. I bought the bezel to go on my recently purchased 420SE, which came with the plain stainless steel version of the same bezel. I decided the 420SE looks best as it arrived & tried the PVD bezel on my Neptune on a whim, replacing the plain bezel that it had been wearing recently. The planets aligned when I fitted this bezel, as it clicked on first time & has the most perfect level of friction I have ever achieved with a Vostok bezel. Normally there are several attempts to fit a bezel & a lot of wire bending & swearing!

After:



















Before:


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Amfibia Reef


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice !! IMO, sooooo much nicer with your new PVD bezel 


Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Vostok Neptune, back in desk diver mode after a swap to a new bezel. I bought the bezel to go on my recently purchased 420SE, which came with the plain stainless steel version of the same bezel. I decided the 420SE looks best as it arrived & tried the PVD bezel on my Neptune on a whim, replacing the plain bezel that it had been wearing recently. The planets aligned when I fitted this bezel, as it clicked on first time & has the most perfect level of friction I have ever achieved with a Vostok bezel. Normally there are several attempts to fit a bezel & a lot of wire bending & swearing!
> 
> After:
> 
> ...


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Same Scuba Dude from yesterday. I knocked the shine off with some Scotch Brite.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Today again an Albatros!


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15368828


Is this a new reissue? Or is this an original? Beautiful. I love the pop of the numerals and minute marks. What's the size of the dial, too, if I'm not asking too much?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Still 'running it in' after the movement swap








But a few pounds of honey is on it's way


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Big Blue


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Serious desk diving calls for NVCh-30


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Vostok Neptune, back in desk diver mode after a swap to a new bezel. I bought the bezel to go on my recently purchased 420SE, which came with the plain stainless steel version of the same bezel. I decided the 420SE looks best as it arrived & tried the PVD bezel on my Neptune on a whim, replacing the plain bezel that it had been wearing recently. The planets aligned when I fitted this bezel, as it clicked on first time & has the most perfect level of friction I have ever achieved with a Vostok bezel. Normally there are several attempts to fit a bezel & a lot of wire bending & swearing!
> 
> After:
> 
> ...


hm, might try this with my orange Neptune, as I have the black bezel and I too am wondering what to do with it, AND I think the orange bezel of the Neptune is a different shade from the dial and doesn't fit that well


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Put a new nato style leather strap on her today. I love this strap as it is very thin, maybe 1-1.5 mm so it's soft and lite


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> hm, might try this with my orange Neptune, as I have the black bezel and I too am wondering what to do with it, AND I think the orange bezel of the Neptune is a different shade from the dial and doesn't fit that well


So I took out my (still unworn and wrapped in celophane) orange Neptune and tried the bezel swap - without putting the holding wire, just to see how it looks....










as mentioned I don't like the bezel too much, I think it's too dark of a shade of orange for the dial...



















Hmmm, not convinced, the matt black doesn't go too well with the bright orange IMO. But let's try another bezel I got from meranom lying aroung waiting on a mod:




























Btw, I think this is more of a post for the modding topic, so maybe an admin could move it there kindly.
And to be on topic, I'm still wearing my greenish blue (?) Neptune today.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

My Brittany Special custom Amphibia at the Sculptured Rocks of Rotheneuf:



Not quite the Mount Rushmore, but an interesting story anyway.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Hot afternoon


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> So I took out my (still unworn and wrapped in celophane) orange Neptune and tried the bezel swap - without putting the holding wire, just to see how it looks....
> 
> View attachment 15369269
> 
> ...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

USSR 3133









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> USSR 3133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that a 'fortuitous' photo, with everything pointing to 12 or was the watch not wound up and running?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

that looks pretty nice... I still have to find a 'partner' for that bezel though, will try some other dials out

edit: was an answer for Sceptic_Pencil's post


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Was that a 'fortuitous' photo, with everything pointing to 12 or was the watch not wound up and running?


Watch was working. And it was pure coincidence. I was freaked out also when saw photo!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Well I like the orange bezel and even though they are slightly different shades the watch looks fantastic ... but I like that last bezel best, it looks like it belongs !



Ligavesh said:


> So I took out my (still unworn and wrapped in celophane) orange Neptune and tried the bezel swap - without putting the holding wire, just to see how it looks....
> 
> View attachment 15369269
> 
> ...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Love this watch ...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Watch was working. And it was pure coincidence. I was freaked out also when saw photo!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I would be a bit freaked out as well. It really is a pretty stunning coincidence.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Today the HI-TECH AVIATOR


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Raketa


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava Hexagon


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Full metal.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Gagarin foe Thursday









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Haven't been posting for a while, this is my pick for today.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

24Hr Vostok


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zaria:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Shellfish fishing at the Ebihens island


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Digital for today









Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Wearing the "naked" 420 - Apocalypse Now style :


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Putting on the serious old man's watch to finish fixing the car seat motor...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice duo. I love the alarm clock with the lume dots 


Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 15372703


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71721584 with a proper IV


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Luch 71721584 with a proper IV


Nice will have to keep an eye out for one of these (wife might need pacifying as it's a Luch and my moaning about them!  )


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Old meets new...
Today AMFIBIA


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 15372703


Those classic komandirskies, and 21 case specially, are so beautiful watches. They always bring me smile on face. And just 30 USD for new delivered to your door. Amazing, amazing value for the money!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Still with this one.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)

You're late today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Been planning for a while now to clean up this Sturmanskie and polish out the scratches on the glass, but always something else to do:



















On another note, I just realized, I'm gonna _have to _learn watchmaking, cause just servicing all my automatics and chronographs (planning a service for this one soon too, although it seems to be running quite well) would cost me a Tudor or a Rolex even


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

elsoldemayo said:


> 24Hr Vostok
> 
> View attachment 15371718


Well that's a dial - and the whole watch even - I've never seen before... What model is that?
Is that from the Partner, or the Vostok Century series?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Sekonda:


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Closing out the month with a 'Compressor'


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> Well that's a dial - and the whole watch even - I've never seen before... What model is that?
> Is that from the Partner, or the Vostok Century series?


No idea on the model. I checked all the catalogues for details when adding to my wix site, but didn't find it or another 24Hr Vostok. There are a few similar cases 24Hr watches such as this one - *


24-hours_watches12


*I suspect they are all transition or mid-90's pieces.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BizzyC (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a great day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Wanted this dial and color combination for some time but condition and price didn't work out. Finally hit on this one.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Bypah









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa 2610 (antimagnetic) today


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Resting on the border


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

vrforma said:


>


What model is that. It's lovely. And the strap


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)

Komandirskie 020, dial 816. Strap AliExpress.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

July is now over. Thank you to everyone who contributed. Please see the thread for August 2020 here: WRUW August 2020


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

marctibu said:


> Bypah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is "Ampudup" or "Ampudur" (I guess 😆)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15374171
> View attachment 15374193


I also ordered and am waiting on a replacement strap - nothing wrong with the original, but it was either too tight or too loose, and I didn't want to cut an in-between hole in the original strap - which is what I'm planning to do if the replacement also doesn't fit well.


----------

